# anyone own a sports car + a huge german shepherd?



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting a bmw z4. does anyone have any experiences with driving around a german shepherd in a 2 seater? i was thinking i could get him some type of safety harness? am i crazy or are there people out there who drive their dog around in a sports car? im talking about like to the park and stuff. 30 minute drives and such.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

It was very hard for my dog to not be able to lay down on rides. This was in my husband's big rig, so captain's chairs...same sort of set up. He did not like being upright and wiggled around like that, but I know some dogs who are fine with it :shrug:

I just think you're crazy for wanting to trash the inside of your nice car :wild: And believe me... no matter how hard you try... it will get trashed. I have an Infiniti, and even putting cloths down/vacuuming constantly/detailing constantly, there was wear from him being in there. But that's beside the point  I'm not sure about the safety aspect of it, I always cringe when I see people with dogs in the front seat, but a good restraint harness would help a lot.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a tiny Pontiac Solstice and Mia does just fine in it. I put a seat cover on my passenger seat just to protect the leather, and have to vacuum it out after almost every time she goes in, but she has no problem in it.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I have mint condition buick lucern..Sib rides in the back seat with a special seat cover and a foggiest seat belt..I bought this Hugh car for her as well as myself..She has never enjoyed riding in the front seat and has gone on many long trips with me...Though my car is a 2006 I bought it for her as much as for me...I mean who needs this size car? As much as I would love a little two sweater...this is not what Sib and I needed.Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Wow..Kindle can really mess up a post! !Hope some of itmakes SENSE!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

My dog is always in the front seat. Why do you cringe? What should I do?

I go slow when he's in the car. My car is a stick though and he's put me in dangerous situations before like me having to push him out of the way when I have to shift. He also loves popping his butt on the gear shift. 

But back to the question, how can I secure him? The seat belt doesn't work. 

ETA what's a restraint harness? Can that work in the front seat?
Also, is it a separate harness or can I buy an extension for the harness I already have?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Also, op, why does it matter if it's a sports car or not? You mean can he sit in the front?

Lots of dogs sit in the front. If people can then why can't dogs?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

lalachka said:


> Lots of dogs sit in the front. If people can then why can't dogs?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think because (a) if the dog is not restrained then it's a very big projectile through the window if the breaks are slammed and (b) if there's an airbag there may be an issue with it injuring the dog.


----------



## Anergyne (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd like to see some pictures of GSDs or other large breeds in tiny sports cars. About a year ago I had to sell my very loved 2000 MR2 Spyder. Every once and a while I think about how hard it would be if I still had it now that I have Chief.

Currently I am driving a 2004 Cavalier. It's a two door, 5-speed. That car has been WRECKED by him. There is fur everywhere, drool spots, scratches, and I'm certain that I didn't get all the puke cleaned when he threw up all over the center console. The car wasn't very pretty when I bought it, so I've just accepted that this car is now the dog car.


----------



## Anergyne (Apr 18, 2013)

lalachka said:


> I go slow when he's in the car. My car is a stick though and he's put me in dangerous situations before like me having to *push him out of the way when I have to shift. He also loves popping his butt on the gear shift.*


Chief is HORRIBLE about this. He loves to get all comfy on the shifter boot or lay his paws across it. It's easier just to get him to move to the back, but when it's hot the AC just doesn't reach him well enough back there.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

We have a little bmw 325I. I never take my dog in that car. I put her in the old Camry aka the junker but that's because she tries to chew on interior. She's only 12 week old.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Anergyne said:


> Chief is HORRIBLE about this. He loves to get all comfy on the shifter boot or lay his paws across it. It's easier just to get him to move to the back, but when it's hot the AC just doesn't reach him well enough back there.


Lolol I knew I wasn't the only one going through this. 

Yep, his butt, his paws or his face. And sometimes all 3 lolol. He's gifted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Also, op, why does it matter if it's a sports car or not? You mean can he sit in the front?
> 
> Lots of dogs sit in the front. If people can then why can't dogs?
> 
> ...


Air bags are not overly safe for a dog, much like they aren't for children so children under a certain age and weight shouldn't ride in the front either. Also, there's the risk of causing driver distractions (like popping the gear shift with his butt, or trying to climb on top of you) more so than they would in the back, unless harnessed in with the doggy car restraint harnesses. 

For the OP: We personally went with a big truck with a super crew cab when we were looking at trading in our vehicle, because we bought it with our dog in mind. But if a sports car is what you want, I'm sure you can make it work. I would strongly suggest the harness restraint, and I would be nervous about the airbag and drive extra cautiously.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

fuzzybunny said:


> I think because (a) if the dog is not restrained then it's a very big projectile through the window if the breaks are slammed and (b) if there's an airbag there may be an issue with it injuring the dog.


Airbags can injure them?
I understand the projectile. What if I get the special harness to buckle him in?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gunnaah (Sep 22, 2013)

I own a Mustang and Cade does just fine. I have a rear bench seat and he jumps right up back there. The windows are just long enough on the passenger and driver side so he can sit comfortable and look out the windows. Just be careful driving as there is not a lot of room for the doggy to hold on. I know the Z4 is only limited to two passengers and has no rear bench seat so that means just be extra careful around the corners and accelerations as your pup sits in the front. You can buy dog seat belts if you are concerned or it doesn't work out. But I would be more concerned about the car getting trashed! But I know I get lots of stares as Cade peaks his head out of my two seater Stang! Best of luck!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Anergyne said:


> I'd like to see some pictures of GSDs or other large breeds in tiny sports cars. About a year ago I had to sell my very loved 2000 MR2 Spyder. Every once and a while I think about how hard it would be if I still had it now that I have Chief.
> 
> Currently I am driving a 2004 Cavalier. It's a two door, 5-speed. That car has been WRECKED by him. There is fur everywhere, drool spots, scratches, and I'm certain that I didn't get all the puke cleaned when he threw up all over the center console. The car wasn't very pretty when I bought it, so I've just accepted that this car is now the dog car.


Lolol yep, got some puke still stuck in the center console as well. And in many other spots. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Chantald said:


> Air bags are not overly safe for a dog, much like they aren't for children so children under a certain age and weight shouldn't ride in the front either. Also, there's the risk of causing driver distractions (like popping the gear shift with his butt, or trying to climb on top of you) more so than they would in the back, unless harnessed in with the doggy car restraint harnesses.
> 
> For the OP: We personally went with a big truck with a super crew cab when we were looking at trading in our vehicle, because we bought it with our dog in mind. But if a sports car is what you want, I'm sure you can make it work. I would strongly suggest the harness restraint, and I would be nervous about the airbag and drive extra cautiously.
> 
> ...


Lol that was supposed to be pLopping his butt on the gear shift. 

But if I get the harness, is he OK? I drive extra careful when he's in, i know that someone else might hit me though. 

So it must be the back seat? Even with the harness?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Lol that was supposed to be pLopping his butt on the gear shift.
> 
> But if I get the harness, is he OK? I drive extra careful when he's in, i know that someone else might hit me though.
> 
> ...


You can get away with it, and with the seat belt harness, there wouldn't be the gear shifting issue. I'm just saying its not advisable, the back seat is much safer if you have one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

lalachka said:


> Airbags can injure them?
> I understand the projectile. What if I get the special harness to buckle him in?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What I've read is that airbags are designed for adults which are taller than dogs and children. The danger when the airbag deploys is that the dog is shorter so it hits them in the face or neck with force possibly resulting in serious injury.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

We bought an older Expedition just to haul dogs. The vehicle is devoted to hauling dogs, with a bear cage and window fans.

Less than 3000 invested, and it's perfect for up to 3 dogs. It's not the prettiest vehicle in the world, but it serves it's purpose well.

David Winners


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

lalachka said:


> Lol that was supposed to be pLopping his butt on the gear shift.
> 
> But if I get the harness, is he OK? I drive extra careful when he's in, i know that someone else might hit me though.
> 
> ...


 I won't let my dog or my kid in the front seat with an air bag. Air bags kill children so I figure they can kill the dog. It's illegal here to have a child under 12 in the front seat with an air bag if you can put them in the back. Some air bags can be turned off though.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Got it. I will start training him to sit in the back. 

I didn't think about the airbags. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, it's a 4 seater sports car..and she's not huge...but 

~

We took her on a 5 hour drive into Kentucky last winter..she likes it better when the top is down...


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Idk about a 2-seater. I had a Ford F-150 a couple generations of dogs ago. My senior male could never have fit comfortably in a sports car. He needed to be able to lie down for the ride. But after he passed and my only dog was my tiny little female Weimaraner I traded the truck for an Audi A3... But it still had one of those teeeninsy back seats, and she preferred to stay back there. I think I hit the turbo too often for her liking, hehe!

When I added two new adult GSDs to the household, I traded the Audi in on a new F-150, and haven't looked back. 

For me, it was super fun to go fast! But in the end, the dogs' needs trumped my midlife crisis. 

But, if your dog is younger, I bet y'all with do just fine and make a pretty picture in your speedy little machine. No doubt y'all will turn some heads! Do get a harness, though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> When I added two new adult GSDs to the household, I traded the Audi in on a new F-150, and haven't looked back.


This is what we did too, except we had a VW. Our tiguan was a great car, but our F-150 is just so much better suited to our needs now that we have the pooch! Plus the motion sickness with the dog stopped the minute we switched vehicles!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brindle (Sep 2, 2013)

We too bought an extended-cab pickup truck especially for dog-hauling (Toyota Tundra). The girls love it, they can lay down together in the back seat for long trips or after a strenuous hike. In the past we had a VW Cabrio that the dogs were allowed in (no sports car, but it was a convertible), it had a back seat which worked out well. Our dogs like to lay down while riding in the car, not sure that a big GSD would be able to do that in the bucket seat of a Z4. 

Whatever you choose, have fun toy shopping!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a MINI Cooper, and then I got a GSD. Then another GSD. And now there are 3 GSDs. So now I have a minivan as well. It's the dog mobile. 

I'm not sure I will EVER get all of the dog hair out of the MINI though. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I am trying to picture my boys sitting in the passenger seat and it is making me laugh, I cannot say that they would fit on the front seat. Maybe a small female would be fine, my border collie x and American pit bull terrier enjoy riding on the passenger seat with a seatbelt harness if the back seat is full but I have never even dreamed of trying it with the boys. With the amount of hair, dirt and nose art they leave in our truck I could not imagine putting them in a fancy sports car lol.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

ksotto333 said:


> Well, it's a 4 seater sports car..and she's not huge...but
> 
> ~
> 
> We took her on a 5 hour drive into Kentucky last winter..she likes it better when the top is down...


I was hoping someone would post pictures. YAY!


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

the more i think about it, if i saw a guy driving down the road in a nice sports car with leather seats with a big dog next to him, i'd think he's a little ridiculous.

but with that said i found such a good deal! this guy is moving and doesnt want the hassle of driving his car cross country so he's pricing his fully loaded z4 to sell. on top of that, i talked him down another 2 grand if i buy it this weekend. the ONLY thing keeping me back is this big goof ball of mine. right now i drive an suv and he gets to sit wherever he wants and he always chooses the back seat. after he's done sticking his head out the window he likes to lay down until we get to wherever we're going. when he sits in the front he'll wiggle and look at me for awhile and then turns towards the windows and vice versa. i'd feel pretty bad if he was uncomfortable during every car ride. BUT im young and i wanna drive fast!

on top of that have any of you with a convertible drove pass a cop with your dog sitting next to you? im not sure if thats illegal or not? i know some states you could get a ticket if your dog isnt in a crate.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Chevy DirtyMax... Lifted... Chipped... Propaned.... That's the closest to a sports car I'll ever get 

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Jeep (love Jeeps) and and F-150 P/U here. 
And, I have the seat back as far away from the airbag as I can, for myself.
Personally, not the 'sports car' type.
 Kat


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I used to have an Infiniti G35 when I first got Lucy. That lasted about 4 months and I got rid of it. I now have two german shepherds and a grand cherokee full of dog crates. Life is much easier with the Jeep. Easier to get around in the snow too.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

A few years back when we had Mandy, our half GSD, I knew I wanted a 100% GSD eventually.One night while dropping off movies at the store, we saw a huge and extremely handsome GSD in the back of a Miata! The owner said it was no problem at all. Then the next year we acquired a 96 Camaro convertible, 6 speed, really cool, fast car. Mandy loved riding in that with the top down. She was about 85 lb. dog. Both these cars we not truly 2 seaters like a Corvette, they both have tiny back seats, so I don't know if this is helpful. But definitely a fun ride!

Now we have BMW 525i, and our current dog Molly fits in the back seat very well. I just checked out the z4, and it looks really nice. My husband wanted to get me a small MBZ, but I don't want to part with my BMW even though its almost 10 years old. I must say, BMW is the ultimate driving machine.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

lalachka said:


> But if I get the harness, is he OK? I drive extra careful when he's in, i know that someone else might hit me though.
> 
> So it must be the back seat? Even with the harness?
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


As was mentioned by others, the airbags can be dangerous to a dog. 
Even if you use a dog seatbelt harness and turn off the airbag, it is not advisable to have your dog in the front seat. If you go on youtube and look up dog crash tests, you will see why.
First of all many "car harnesses" out there are actually not strong enough to hold up in an accident, and even crash tested ones may fail with a very large/giant dog due to the weight. 
Even if you use a crash tested harness on your dog, if you look at the crash test videos you will see the dog flies forward quite forcefully even while wearing a harness. It does not hold them in place tightly like a human seatbelt. So, if they are in the front seat with the dashboard right in front of them they will likely slam into that very hard in an accident.
If you do have to have them in the front seat, I would probably use a setup something like this:
http://dogscouts.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Travel-Safety-Prep-Training.doc
(Scroll down until you see the dog pics, with the trailer tie)
This would reduce how much the dog would move forward in an accident or sudden stop, if used with a good safe seatbelt harness.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Chicagocanine said:


> As was mentioned by others, the airbags can be dangerous to a dog.
> Even if you use a dog seatbelt harness and turn off the airbag, it is not advisable to have your dog in the front seat. If you go on youtube and look up dog crash tests, you will see why.
> First of all many "car harnesses" out there are actually not strong enough to hold up in an accident, and even crash tested ones may fail with a very large/giant dog due to the weight.
> Even if you use a crash tested harness on your dog, if you look at the crash test videos you will see the dog flies forward quite forcefully even while wearing a harness. It does not hold them in place tightly like a human seatbelt. So, if they are in the front seat with the dashboard right in front of them they will likely slam into that very hard in an accident.
> ...


Thank you very much for this. I will have him ride in the back. I didn't realize how dangerous it is in the front. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ohlins8990 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have an older BMW 5 series and my 4 month likes it when I move the front seat all the way back and then curls up in the footwell. He'll probably eventually get to big for it, but just recently did a 7 hr drive and he was an absolute angel, slept most of the way and only popped up a few times to see what was going on.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

When we moved I traveled the three hours in my Grand Prix with my Saint Bernard in the backseat. Once she traveled in the front of my truck. Usually if we take them to the lake or such, it's Dolly (Saint) in the backseat of the truck, we remove that car seat and I bring Ozzy and DD in the back of dh's car. Eventually the plan is to put a cap on the truck and build a ramp for Oz, he has trouble because my truck is jacked getting into it.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a MINI Cooper...dog fits just fine in there. I did remove the rear seats though and put a crate in the back for him to sit in. I used to drive around with him without a crate but quickly realized if you go a lot of places with your dog, especially longer distances to shows, its much easier to have them in a crate.

My girlfriend's dad has a Z4. It's pretty cool and yes its possible to drive with a dog in the front seat. I wouldn't do it on a consistent basis, and if it was my second car I wouldn't have any issues driving around once in a while with him in the front. But as a daily driver...wouldn't do it.

I should add...its much easier to drive a little more aggressive when the dog is in the crate...they don't move around much and they tend to lay down. If you're going to drive with the dog just in the front seat...you'll notice how quickly they lose their balance and end up hitting the windows/doors/windshield. Its really not a fun way to drive...


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I can barely fit into the sports car on my own, nevermind adding my GSD...

I'd say have a normal car for the dog, and use the sports car for yourself 

Maybe when she was a pup


----------



## gloomydog (Oct 23, 2012)

If you don't mind dirtying your beautiful car and if he fits, why not?

Though at the state park I bring my dog to daily, there's been some thefts - cars are getting broken into sometimes. And it always seem to be the nice cars - the Lexuses, Audi, Beemers. Little cars like mine are immune.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

This is my Sports Car, a 2001 BULLITT Mustang. Jake has never and never will be in this car. He's too Big 103Lbs and too hairy!

This is Jake's Sports Car: He has the entire back seat that is covered with a Pet Hammock out of reach from the air bags!


I would not recommend cruising around with a 100Lb Dog in a BMW Z3 or Z4!


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, I would worry that my dog would destroy my fancy little sportscar LOL Mind you I also have the most ridiculous hubby when it comes to his vehicle (former VW mechanic who then joined the military as a vehicle tech). I've never met anyone so ridiculous about vehicles, down to us needing to park a mile away from the grocery store where there are no other cars to avoid door dings. My hubby would probably have an aneurysm...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Chantald said:


> Yeah, I would worry that my dog would destroy my fancy little sportscar LOL Mind you I also have the most ridiculous hubby when it comes to his vehicle (former VW mechanic who then joined the military as a vehicle tech). I've never met anyone so ridiculous about vehicles, down to us needing to park a mile away from the grocery store where there are no other cars to avoid door dings. My hubby would probably have an aneurysm...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The last time I went for lunch at Wendy's in Moncton with the BULLITT, I parked at the Edge of the Canadian Tire Parking Lot Across the Street! Now that is Sick! LOL


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

fredh said:


> The last time I went for lunch at Wendy's in Moncton with the BULLITT, I parked at the Edge of the Canadian Tire Parking Lot Across the Street! Now that is Sick! LOL


You make me laugh! It's good to know its not just my hubby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Chantald said:


> You make me laugh! It's good to know its not just my hubby
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes this illness is very prevalent amongst the male popultion and there is no known cure!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

s14roller said:


> I can barely fit into the sports car on my own, nevermind adding my GSD...
> 
> I'd say have a normal car for the dog, and use the sports car for yourself
> 
> Maybe when she was a pup


In these parts a Lamborghini Diablo is a Super Car, not a mere Sports Car!


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

fredh said:


> Yes this illness is very prevalent amongst the male popultion and there is no known cure!


I have a similar fixation related illness that involves shoes, if that's any consolation 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I have to keep my minivan just for the Scarlett hauler. We have a BMW, but she hates to ride in that car. She LOVES my van! Obviously if you want a sports car, then you will have to find a way to make it work. I don't really care what I drive, as long as it is comfortable and safe for us (being paid for helps too.) 

I have ALWAYS restrained our dogs with various harnesses, crates or a combo. For everyone's safety, if you DO get the BMW (and why shouldn't you if you want it...) GET A HARNESS to restrain your dog in the front seat. Can you imagine anything worse than him jumping out into traffic or being launched from the car in a minor collision?? I am happy to see you thinking this through before making a big purchase. Restraint is a minor detail that will greatly enhance the fun you will have in your BMW.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

fredh said:


> In these parts a Lamborghini Diablo is a Super Car, not a mere Sports Car!




It's actually a Gallardo, but close enough. I have found quite a few hairs on it somehow


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I want to play the picture game.  
Mia's reasonably small, so she fits pretty well. I only use my car if I'm taking her to the park or lake near my house, for longer trips I use the Nissan Xterra.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fox944 (Aug 1, 2010)

A buddy of mine owns two Adult Shepherds and takes them every where he goes. He owns 3 cars, but his summer/weekend car is a Porsche 968 Convertible which has no back seats. It has cubbies instead. In any event, he pulled the cubbies out which leaves you with a small open space in the rear. one dog sits in the back space, the other in the passenger seat. 

This is not him or his dog. But a quick google search returned this photo of a 968 Convertible with a GSD inside. 
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7187/6795054780_19b5fed723_o.jpg


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

s14roller said:


> It's actually a Gallardo, but close enough. I have found quite a few hairs on it somehow


Luckily, I only find the occasional GS hair on the Exterior of my BULLITT!


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

s14roller said:


> It's actually a Gallardo, but close enough. I have found quite a few hairs on it somehow


lol thats actually your car? i immediately assumed it was a stock photo from google. post a pic with your shepherd in it or you're lying! 

if i owned a lambo i'd have an entire photo shoot with my dog in it, on it, and around it! hopefully one day they'll make one that is more then 10 mpg so i can sell my kidney and buy one.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

simba405 said:


> lol thats actually your car? i immediately assumed it was a stock photo from google. post a pic with your shepherd in it or you're lying!
> 
> if i owned a lambo i'd have an entire photo shoot with my dog in it, on it, and around it! hopefully one day they'll make one that is more then 10 mpg so i can sell my kidney and buy one.


An s14 is an old Nissan 240sx. Just taking a guess here, but I'm pretty sure he/she isn't going from a 95 nissan, that he/she's still using as a username, to a lambo.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> An s14 is an old Nissan 240sx. Just taking a guess here, but I'm pretty sure he/she isn't going from a 95 nissan, that he/she's still using as a username, to a lambo.


 Havent you seen the resale value on the 240sx? They go for at least a lambo in a half. haha


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

simba405 said:


> lol thats actually your car? i immediately assumed it was a stock photo from google. post a pic with your shepherd in it or you're lying!
> 
> if i owned a lambo i'd have an entire photo shoot with my dog in it, on it, and around it! hopefully one day they'll make one that is more then 10 mpg so i can sell my kidney and buy one.


Yes, lol, its mine...

It sat in the garage but somehow id still find hairs on it somehow. Admittedly, my gsd has ran into the garage when the door was open which almost gave me a heart attack! My girl likes to jump up on cars for some reason and chasing around in circles was not fun that day!



Lucy Dog said:


> An s14 is an old Nissan 240sx. Just taking a guess here, but I'm pretty sure he/she isn't going from a 95 nissan, that he/she's still using as a username, to a lambo.


First time someone has guessed right! Most think its s14 refers to the motor in the e30 m3. S14 was the first user name i ever used when i started browsing the internet...so as you can probably guess, it was quite some time ago. Closest nissan i have owned since was the GTR. I'll assume you are into cars as well, since its not like everyone just keeps chassis codes in their head 



Breitbach343 said:


> Havent you seen the resale value on the 240sx? They go for at least a lambo in a half. haha


Lol


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I was into cars, but not so much anymore. I'm a little older now, so I'm more about practicality and getting around. These days I'm driving a grand cherokee for the dogs and a lincoln mkz for me, so that should give you an idea. My father was big into vette's when I was younger. I've had g35's, wrx's, etc. Loved my 02 wrx... never should have sold it. Tuned the heck out of it myself and eventually sold it.

My cousin was into those older nissan z's, so that's how i know about those cars. His first car was an old 280zx. It was my uncles, but he gave it to him when he was 15. We worked on that thing for a solid year before he could even drive it. He got his license and within two days he ends up wrapping it around a pole and totaled it. Dummy. 

Still waiting on you for you to post a picture of your dog with the gallardo if it's really yours though. I know that would shut me up real fast.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, we all needed to grow up some time.

I got married not long ago and with it, came more family time and less time for the G, so off it went. The only thing I regretted was not getting pics of my pup with it, but I was always too paranoid after she had jumped on my wife's BMW. 

I'll leave you with two other pics, one from my wedding day, and the second the temp tags when I bought the car. 

I enjoyed tuning like you did...started off with a sr20det into my old s14, then onto a Switzer P800 kit that made 700awhp on my GTR. The G just had downpipes and a Tubi exhaust...not much, but sounded great.

Nowadays, I spend more time just relaxing with the little one, who isn't so little anymore.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I remember having to swap the downpipe and uppipe on my wrx every 2 years just to pass emissions and renew my registration. I got so good at it I was able to do both in like an hour or two by the time I got rid of the thing.

Those gtr's are pretty cool cars. I don't know if I could spend $100k on a nissan, but I'm sure they're fun to drive.


----------

